# Sad Loss x UTC.



## ALLAN WILD

I would like to inform any one who new Capt Pete Jordan of his sad loss. He died today in a tragic accident in the Gulf along with several of the crew on the tug he was in command of, my thoughts are with his family, he was a great friend and a great seaman.


----------



## todd

God Bless You Peter, may the seas you now sail be forever calm and peaceful.
RIP.

Jim Todd.


----------



## sparkie2182

R.I.P to a seafarer.............

Fair winds.

S2182.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Thanks for ringing round for me Allan. I'll let you know when I find out more of what happened. A sad sad day, RIP Pete


----------



## ALLAN WILD

If you need anything at all Ray....Cabs, Transport ect....dont hesitate to ask. Pete was a great mate to me, Ill miss him.


----------



## Doug Shaw

My sincere condolences to Capt Jordan's family and friends and to the families of his crew. A sad day indeed.

Regards
Doug


----------



## hughesy

My deepest condolences for your loss. Very sad.

They are safely anchored now.

Hughesy


----------



## billyboy

Deepest condolences to all family and friends on this sad loss.


----------



## jd9628

RayJordandpo said:


> Thanks for ringing round for me Allan. I'll let you know when I find out more of what happened. A sad sad day, RIP Pete


Hi Ray, Deepest condolences to you and Pete`s family sad sad loss of a very good tug man, RIP Pete.


----------



## Joe w

Hi Ray
Deepest condolences to Pete's family.
It is such a shock to hear this has happened.
R.I.P Pete
Joe


----------



## RayJordandpo

Apparently they were working at a SPM carrying out maintenance. Some sort of a gas leak occured causing an explosion. Seven crew members dead and others injured including contract workers. Only one person escaped unscathed.


----------



## Honnestden

*R I P Pete*

Condolences to Ray and Petes family so sorry on your loss , he was a good friend R I P Pete so sad .


----------



## Sebe

See attached link
http://www.odin.tc/news/read.asp?articleID=831


----------



## Geoff of Hull

Thoughts are with you and Pete's family Ray..Will be sadly missed by all who new him..RIP Pete


----------



## robmason23

My condolances to Pete's family and friends. I hope that Capt Jordan is safe in the hands of others lost at sea. Very sad news.


----------



## keithsparks

Very sad news indeed a great shipmate,always a smile and and a quickfire reply one of the best will be missed by all rest in peace friend ,condolences yo Ray and all the family ,Keith Appleyard.


----------



## todd

Ray Please pass on my Condolences to Pauline and the rest of the family.

Jim.


----------



## RayJordandpo

todd said:


> Ray Please pass on my Condolences to Pauline and the rest of the family.
> 
> Jim.


Will do. I spoke to her last night and am speaking to her again today. His body should have been home yesterday but there is some red tape over the death certificate.


----------



## peteb

Ray, I've just got home,so sorry for your loss, give my condolences to Pete's family. R.I.P. Pete.

Pete Bass.


----------



## Garry Bales

My condolences to Petes family. You are a big loss to the towing world R.I.P.Pete
Garry Bales B.E.M.


----------



## roddy

Sincere condolences Ray

Roddy Jardine


----------



## seagoing65

Hello Ray, Have been in touch with Pauline and sent our condolences and flowers.
Also our condolences to you and your family for such a tragic loss,his going will leave a massive void in all our lives.
R.I.P Peter and God bless.


----------



## seagoing65

seagoing 65 /Keith Boulton.


----------



## goldie95

Condolences to family and friends. R.I.P

J.G


----------



## Kev_HDM

*Hull Daily Mail*

Good afternoon,

My name is Kevin Shoesmith. I'm a local reporter on the Hull Daily Mail.

Firstly, to the moderator of the site - please accept my appologies for the direct approach. A contact has directed me to your website, believing this to be the best method.

Please accept my sincere condolences for your loss.

I've been made aware of the sad loss of Peter Jordan in the Middle East. 

I understand he worked for years at United Towing, as well as volunteering his time to save countless lives at sea on Humber Lifeboats.

For these reasons, if the family agree, we would like to include a glowing tribute to him in the paper.

Can anyone provide me with a) a contact number for his family so I can ask their permission b) any information about the type of man Peter was c) any favourite memories

I can be contacted all day this afternoon (Sunday) in the office on 01482 315266

Many thanks for your help,

Kevin


----------



## capt cook

Condolences Ray and Petes family very sad.
Pete Gibney


----------



## capt cook

Condolences Ray and to Petes family sad loss.
Pete Gibney.


----------



## Keith95

My condolences go out to petes family at this very sad time. Thinking of you all. I have known pete for a number of years and have some fond memories and happy times that I will remember from when we worked together. Keith Tasker. X


----------



## Graham_D

I'm so sorry for your loss, particularly in that it was so sudden. Condolences to Ray and all familys. Very sad. 

R.I.P. Pete

Graham


----------



## Crowswood

Hi Ray, Deepest sympathies to you and all the family. Like all who will have known Pete over the years, I'm devastated. Why Pete! My thoughts are with you all. Mike Crawley


----------



## billyboy

Deepest condolences on your sad loss.


----------



## vincent simmonds

Condolences to family and friends. R.I.P



Colin Laugharne ex tug master


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Pete's funeral, update*

Hi guy's,
Just to let you know Pete's funeral will be at least three weeks from now. I am back at work offshore Brazil and am due home 7th April. My wife said the police rang her yesterday and stated that I have to give a DNA sample before the coroner will release his body. She asked them if I should come home right now to provide the sample, (which I could as I have an agreement with my company) but the police said it will not be necessary as there are a lot more things to sort out (?) which will take at least three weeks before I need to give the DNA.
I will keep you up to date.
Ray Jordan


----------



## ssr481

My condolences Ray...


----------



## cueball44

Condolences Ray. R.I.P Pete Jordan. Safely Anchored.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Pete Jordan's funeral will be held at Haltemprice crematorium at 1200 on Thursday 16th August


----------



## Joe w

*Won't be able to make it Ray*



RayJordandpo said:


> Pete Jordan's funeral will be held at Haltemprice crematorium at 1200 on Thursday 16th August


Hi Ray
Thanks for the posting , Sad to say I am away but will be home for the 24th Reunion and will have a drink for Pete then which I am sure a lot of the lads will be doing anyway.
I am sure Pete will have a good turn out Ray and a good send off from you and the lads.
Be thinking of you guys on the 16th 
Cheers
Joe


----------



## Honnestden

Thanks Ray for lettings us know will be there cheers will have a good drink for him at the reunion on 24 August


----------



## markjackn

God Bless You Peter, may the seas you now sail be forever calm and peaceful.


----------

